# CS Invitation Bomb - Has this ever been done? Care to join



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok so I made a quick trip up to see my folks this past weekend as it was a surprise wedding anniversary for them and nobody expected me to show up so I got up Saturday morning booked a flight and got there just in time for the party.

During the weekend I found out hat my cousins husband Mike is a BOTL now he wasn't there unfortunately but it led me to thinking of bombing him. I thought I would fire him out some sticks and suggest he have a look at CS.

Then I thought maybe a couple of the Gorillas might like to share in the invitation process.

Mike is a Detective in the Ontario Provincial Police and is a great father and outdoorsman. I have only had the opportunity to talk to Mike a few times but I thought the combined interest in the leaf might shorten the distance and it seemed like the perfect PIF. I have no idea how it will be received but I am willing to risk it.

I would like to hear your thoughts on this before I go ahead and of course if there is interest in the CS invitation bomb :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like fun, pm me the details.:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea. PM me the info and I will see what I can do.

Al


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn it, i'd love to, but heading out of the door to the airport. If its still going on when I get back, I am in!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in. :tu

PM me.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Pick me, Pick me - I'm in, I need an address.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Well if he likes cigars then let's give him some cigars by golly! PM sent.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Shawn if your putting this together and it's your family I'm in bud. Kinda of a round about way to get back at you. :r :r PM me details. :tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm a sucker for mass bombs, pm me the details.:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

:BS yeah !!! 

Need to know where and when PLEASE!!


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll play pm me an addy


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

pm me the details sounds like FUN


Regards,:ss
Savor


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Send me a Addy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

my first (but I guess not my last) bomb to Canada, pm me too.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I checked into this and got the huge waveoff from the family seems it would not make for happy wife so in order to keep the peace I have pulled the plug on this one. Thank you very much to all of you that showed interest.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Do you want the thread closed?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Do you want the thread closed?


Didn't know I could request that but that would be great thank you.


----------

